# Trivia 11/18



## luckytrim (Nov 18, 2019)

trivia 11/18
DID YOU KNOW ...
Inside some whales and dolphins are small bones that show they  once had back
legs and that their ancestors walked on land. These  occasionally reappear as
tiny rear flippers


1. How many spaces are on a Treble Clef music  staff?
(Bonus ; what notes sit in those spaces ?)
2. The earth is classed as an oblate spheroid which means  which of these?
  a. - It is squashed flat at the poles
  b. - it is pear-shaped
  c. - It is oval-shaped
  d. - There is a large depression in one side
3. The 1952 film "Limelight" was written and directed by, as  well as 
starring, which British-born comedian better know for his  silent movies of 
the 1910's and '20's?
  a. - Charlie Chaplin
  b. - Harry Langdon
  c. - Buster Keaton
  d. - Harold Lloyd
4. What are the four swimming strokes in individual medley  events ?
(Bonus ; Get 'em in the order that they are swum in  ...)
5. What do the British call an elevator?
6. What are the main ingredients of the Irish dish  colcannon?
7. This Olympic sport contains herons, flamingos, and cranes.  It has the 
competitors performing routines to music, either with another  person, or in 
groups of up to 10 people. Which sport is this?
8. What ingredients constitute a Harvey Wallbanger  ?
(Hint; Three ingredients, and a slice of Orange on the  rim...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A man was struck by lightning ten times over the years, and  survived them 
all.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Four (F-A-C-E)
2. - a
3. - as
4. butterfly, backstroke, breaststroke and  freestyle
5. a Lift
6. Potatoes and Cabbage
7.  Synchronized swimming
8. vodka, Galliano, and orange juice

CRAP !!
......but not by much ....
Roy Cleveland Sullivan (February 7, 1912 – September 28, 1983)  was a United 
States park ranger in Shenandoah National Park in Virginia.  Between 1942 and 
1977, Sullivan was hit by lightning on seven different  occasions and 
survived all of them.


----------

